# Vcore vs coreVID



## Roderika (Oct 26, 2020)

Hello guys, i was wondering whats the difference between Vcore and CoreVID so i google it , acording to most people CoreVID is voltage that the cpu ask for, the other hand Vcore is the voltage we actually give to the cpu. I set my cpu to 4.1ghz and 1.175v, but according to HWinfo and OCCT the CoreVID is at 1.3v in some cores,  this mean that i need to increase the Vcore? i tried a stress test  (OCCT) for almost 1 hour and my system seems to be stable



Thanks ! and sorry for my bad english


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2020)

i honestly cant remember either, so i'm just subbing to see someone give a good answer


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 26, 2020)

What does Ryzen Master or HWiNFO say for SVI2 for the CPU voltage? It’s the only reading I pay attention for CPU, and SoC.


----------



## Roderika (Oct 26, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> What does Ryzen Master or HWiNFO say for SVI2 for the CPU voltage? It’s the only reading I pay attention for CPU, and SoC.


1.175 on HWiNFO , i cant find SVI2 on ryzen master


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 26, 2020)

Maximiliano said:


> i cant find SVI2 on ryzen master


Same for me, I thought it use to report the voltage that way.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 26, 2020)

In HWiNFO the:

1. "Core x VID" is the request of each core
2. "Vcore" is the reported value from the board sensor
3. "CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)" is the value directly from CPU
4. "VR VOUT" (with about similar value of the above 2/3) is the output value from the VRM sensor (if it has a sensor and is connected)

According to HWiNFO author the SVI2 TFN is the closest to the real value that CPU gets.

All values are with some approximation, as modern CPUs/GPUs are fluctuate those actual values (Speed/Voltage) by a few hundred times /sec. Depending the software's polling period and profiling time of each sensor you may see slightly different values (for ex. from 500ms to 2000ms).

RyzenMaster is a totally different story. Its methods of value access and report (Speed, voltage, temps) are strictly AMDs un-disclosed proprietary and no one really knows how they do it.


----------



## Roderika (Oct 26, 2020)

so if some cores are requesting higher voltage , that mean that i need to increase the vcore? im a noob


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 26, 2020)

Maximiliano said:


> so if some cores are requesting higher voltage , that mean that i need to increase the vcore? im a noob


If its stable under stress, by all means no...
4.1GHz with 1.175V its pretty nice binned CPU you got there.

Out of curiosity run a stress test and screenshot a full window of HWiNFO


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 26, 2020)

Well, for intel (and assuming the same for AMD), VID is the voltage set in the chip for a given multplier. Some call it, Voltage I Demand... meaning how much the voltage asks for at a given multiplier. VID is set in the chip. VCore is anything... just the name for the voltage going to core on the CPU. Vcore can be a VID....






						What's the difference between Core Voltage and VID
					

What's the difference between Core Voltage and VID - Can anyone tell me whats the difference between Vcore of CPU, VID, and Core Voltage. Why VID always show 1.3250V in core temp and in my system's mothe



					www.overclockers.com
				



.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 26, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Well, for intel (and assuming the same for AMD), VID is the voltage set in the chip for a given multplier. Some call it, Voltage I Demand... meaning how much the voltage asks for at a given multiplier. VID is set in the chip. VCore is anything... just the name for the voltage going to core on the CPU. Vcore can be a VID....


Something like that I suppose its the VID.
For a Ryzen at least, the SVI2 TFN is the one to follow closely (more accurate).

What I wrote on post #6 (1~4) is pretty much what HWiNFO author has said in HWiNFO forums.


----------



## Roderika (Oct 26, 2020)

here it is , occt is running on background for almost 1 hour





EarthDog said:


> Well, for intel (and assuming the same for AMD), VID is the voltage set in the chip for a given multplier. Some call it, Voltage I Demand... meaning how much the voltage asks for at a given multiplier. VID is set in the chip. VCore is anything... just the name for the voltage going to core on the CPU. Vcore can be a VID....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so VID is only for stock clocks? should i just ignore it then?


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 26, 2020)

Maximiliano said:


> here it is , occt is running on background for almost 1 hourView attachment 173424
> 
> 
> 
> so VID is only for stock clocks? should i just ignore it then?


Yes, dont pay attention if your system is stable. Less volts only bringing instability. All other is "happier" with less voltage.
Your screenshot is looking really really nice! More than nice...
60W max, 82A and under 60C.

You can call it Score!!!


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 26, 2020)

Maximiliano said:


> so VID is only for stock clocks? should i just ignore it then?


Nope. VID is a specific set voltage for each multiplier. When on auto, this is how it knows what voltage to set it to.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 26, 2020)

@Maximiliano just so you know the 3600 stock limits are...

PPT: 88W
EDC: 90A
TDC: 60A
Max allowed operating temp: 95C

Something else...
To get that bus clock at even 100MHz look in BIOS if you have a setting called "Spread Spectrum" or something like that and Disabled it.



EarthDog said:


> Nope. VID is a specific set voltage for each multiplier. When *on auto*, this is how it knows what voltage to set it to.


I think pretty much what he meant by "stock clocks"


----------



## Roderika (Oct 26, 2020)

thanks for your kindness man, I think that's all


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 26, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> I think pretty much what he meant by "stock clocks"


Maybe. But it is MORE than stock clocks. For example, there is a VID for 54x multiplier... that isn't stock clock for any CPU. 

The best way I found to describe it is Voltage I Demand (where "I" is the processor). Vcore is the actual voltage. VID for 50x might be 1.30V and Vcore is 1.26V on load because of vdroop. There isn't a need to change VID anything, just Vcore.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 26, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> But it is MORE than stock clocks. For example, there is a VID for 54x multiplier... that isn't stock clock for any CPU.


This. The VID table basically takes a multiplier and assigns it a voltage (via a VID signal to the VRMs,) and on Intel chips, they provide it from the lowest supported multiplier up to the highest (which is likely unused.) This is why overclocking with a vcore offset is important. You're preserving the stock voltage curve and merely adjusting that curve up or down as opposed to making it flat with a static voltage, because it clearly takes less voltage to run at 2.4Ghz than 4.8Ghz. The VID logic dictates what that stock voltage curve is.


----------



## Roderika (Oct 26, 2020)

for overclocking with vcore offset you mean via Dynamic Vcore instead of AMD manual overclock on bios?
this option? ( image from internet, not mine)


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 26, 2020)

What the DVID does is add/subtract from the actual voltage for the multiplier.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 26, 2020)

With all do respect for your knowledge, I think that you both not helping him to understand. He is asking what is best to do. For starters he doesnt need just pieces of technical talk but maybe the whole picture. I wish I could help him but I cant...



Aquinus said:


> *This is why overclocking with a vcore offset is important*. You're preserving the stock voltage curve and merely adjusting that curve up or down as opposed to making it flat with a static voltage, because it clearly takes less voltage to run at 2.4Ghz than 4.8Ghz. The VID logic dictates what that stock voltage curve is.


By offset you mean the actual offset setting (like the DVID) or the LLC setting. By @EarthDog last commend I believe you mean LLC to adjust different voltage under different loads.


----------



## Roderika (Oct 26, 2020)

as far as i know my bios doesn't have the offset option, do you think it's better to not overclock at all if i dont have that option? i only have Manual CPU Overclock
i have b450m ds3h from gigabyte




thanks to all for your time guys, i know trying to explain complicated thing to such a noob like me may be frustrating


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 26, 2020)

Maximiliano said:


> as far as i know my bios doesn't have the offset option, do you think it's better to not overclock at all if i dont have that option? i only have Manual CPU Overclock
> i have b450m ds3h from gigabyte
> View attachment 173445
> 
> thanks to all for your time guys, i know trying to explain complicated thing to such a noob like me may be frustrating


Calm down man, you are not killing your CPU. From my understanding what the guys suggest with the offset value is probably for overclocking to the edge and you are far from it with that 4.1GHz/1.175V.
Let them respond first, because I think they were talking about other settings. The LLC (load line calibration).


----------



## Roderika (Oct 26, 2020)

hey look, im trying to oc via Dynamic Vcore now, i just added 0.060 V to the base voltage, but im having different readings from every software, anyone know the reason? i think im just going to stick with manual overclock, it is way easier haha

(cpu-z is fluctuating between 1.128 V and 1.140 V)


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 26, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> By offset you mean the actual offset setting (like the DVID) or the LLC setting. By @EarthDog last commend I believe you mean LLC to adjust different voltage under different loads.


No, do not alter LLC, ever, unless you have a good reason to do so. Like to compensate from excessive voltage droop. Using it to improve voltage on VRMs that are possibly struggling is an absolutely terrible idea. Overclocking with the vcore offset is going to scale the voltage at all vid levels. Setting a voltage through manual overclocking locks you to a single VID level regardless of CPU state. I personally think that this is not a good option for any 24/7 overclock and only for when you're chasing numbers, otherwise your machine is not going to run cool and it will probably run worse if it causes you to become thermally limited.


Maximiliano said:


> hey look, im trying to oc via Dynamic Vcore now, i just added 0.060 V to the base voltage, but im having different readings from every software, anyone know the reason? i think im just going to stick with manual overclock, it is way easier haha
> 
> (cpu-z is fluctuating between 1.128 V and 1.140 V)


That's because the offset you provided changes the voltage at all VID levels, so when the CPU clocks up (and in turn, asks for more voltage,) your offset will be applied to what the CPU is asking for. The fluctuation you're seeing is the CPU changing clock speeds and in turn, voltage. The CPU doesn't (normally,) operate at a single voltage unless you tell it to (and you don't.)


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 26, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> With all do respect for your knowledge, I think that you both not helping him to understand. He is asking what is best to do. For starters he doesnt need just pieces of technical talk but maybe the whole picture. I wish I could help him but I cant...
> 
> 
> By offset you mean the actual offset setting (like the DVID) or the LLC setting. By @EarthDog last commend I believe you mean LLC to adjust different voltage under different loads.


LLC is Load Line Calibration (prevents vdroop/drop in voltage from idle to load state) and has nothing to do with anything so far. LLC is 100% safe though... and used to help boards that show voltage sag, sometimes due to weak vrms.

As far as the OP and which is best, there are two ways to do it. You can manually enter voltage and it stays constant, or you can use dynamic/adaptive. There isnt a wrong way. As far as dynamic, you need to know what your load voltage is at a given multiplier. The goal is to use the least amount of voltage needed to be stable. With that in mind, typically a small negative dynamic offset works... but every chip is different. You need to figure it out.

I keep it simple, and set voltage manually...I really don't mind and my thermals are well under control. 



Maximiliano said:


> (cpu-z is fluctuating between 1.128 V and 1.140 V)


Normal.

I'd suggest the OP read an overclocking guide or two to fill in the fundamentals.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 26, 2020)

Maximiliano said:


> hey look, im trying to oc via Dynamic Vcore now, i just added 0.060 V to the base voltage, but im having different readings from every software, anyone know the reason? i think im just going to stick with manual overclock, it is way easier haha
> 
> (cpu-z is fluctuating between 1.128 V and 1.140 V)


Oh is this for real?
4.1GHz with 1.08~1.1V. Where did you buy this CPU? I want one...
Believe the "CPU core voltage (SVI2 TFN)" and the "CPU core VID (effective)". RyzenMaster shows the same and CPU-Z is not qualified to report a valid value for Ryzen 3000.



Aquinus said:


> No, do not alter LLC, ever, unless you have a good reason to do so. Like to compensate from excessive voltage droop. Using it to improve voltage on VRMs that are possibly struggling is an absolutely terrible idea. Overclocking with the vcore offset is going to scale the voltage at all vid levels. Setting a voltage through manual overclocking locks you to a single VID level regardless of CPU state. I personally think that this is not a good option for any 24/7 overclock and only for when you're chasing numbers, otherwise your machine is not going to run cool and it will probably run worse if it causes you to become thermally limited.
> 
> That's because the offset you provided changes the voltage at all VID levels, so when the CPU clocks up (and in turn, asks for more voltage,) your offset will be applied to what the CPU is asking for. The fluctuation you're seeing is the CPU changing clock speeds and in turn, voltage.


He runs the CPU 100% load with under 60C there is no thermal issue. And he actually lower the voltage with that offset. As I said you have to look to SVI2 TFN.


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 26, 2020)

Ryzen ClockTuner provided a good enough reason for me to enable LLC for the power efficient all cores OCed option. Slight Vdroop during testing. The offset option doesn't seem to work for two different CCX 0/1 clock speeds set (Black screen, and cycling input source.)


----------



## Roderika (Oct 27, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> Oh is this for real?
> 4.1GHz with 1.08~1.1V. Where did you buy this CPU? I want one...
> Believe the "CPU core voltage (SVI2 TFN)" and the "CPU core VID (effective)". RyzenMaster shows the same and CPU-Z is not qualified to report a valid value for Ryzen 3000.
> 
> ...



do you think that should i leave it that way then? with +0.050 V OCCT showed me some errors, but with those +0.060 V seems to be stable after a complete 1 hour test


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 27, 2020)

Leave it where its stable. Your CPU runs really unstressed in terms of voltage (under 1.2V) at 4.1GHz. Everything is under limits, runs super cool...
Its ok!


----------



## Roderika (Oct 27, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> Leave it where its stable. Your CPU runs really unstressed in terms of voltage (under 1.2V) at 4.1GHz. Everything is under limits, runs super cool...
> Its ok!


I ran occt again just to be sure and i got some errors this time, should i not be using the pc at all while occt is running? Because those errors popped up a few seconds after i opened chrome


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 27, 2020)

Maximiliano said:


> I ran occt again just to be sure and i got some errors this time, should i not be using the pc at all while occt is running? Because those errors popped up a few seconds after i opened chrome


I'm not familiar with OCCT stress test.
I suggest to back off a little with benchmarks and stress tests and use your system and enjoy it on your daily tasks/entertainment/gaming for a few days and see how it goes.


----------

